# Installing Headrests



## troutbumwannab (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello there,

I have a '67 GTO with bucket seats and wanted to install headrests for safety reasons. Found what looks like a close repro to the original at YearOne.

Has anyone out there installed one of these kits, and was it difficult?

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I really like the Highback seats for appearance.....they look great. I don't know how much "safer" they'll make a 1967 GTO, though. with no air bags, shoulder belts, anti-lock brakes, or side impact intrusion beams, these cars are a long way from our modern concept of "safe". That's why they're so much FUN! Good luck on your install.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I also would like to install head rests, but I'm not sure they can simply be installed in the stock GTO seats (without some kind of internal support). I also considered an aftermarket seat but haven't seen a good list of nice ones (I've seen nice seats for 57 BelAirs). I'd also like to install shoulder belts, and I understand that the 67's had mounting holes installed for the shoulder portion. It would be great to hear from someone who has done both of these.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's the seats I put in my '68. I like them alot. Really good side support. IMO, still has the musclecar look.

Scat/Procar 80-1000-51L - Scat Rally Series 1000 Seats - summitracing.com


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

there are brackets and hardware necessary and available for installing headrests on 66/67 bucket seats. The kit consists of under the upholstery mounting brackets, chrome escutcheons, and such....the stuff is available from the repro catalogs. Eric


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, this seat looks great! The web site says this seat is for the left side only, do you know if they have something similar/identical for the right side?

Are these easy to install and is it necessary to do anything special to put them in a GTO?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Go here and scroll down a little. Shows both seats plus other seat options...

Scat/Procar - summitracing.com

If I remember correctly, they bolt right in. Not sure if the mounts for a '67 are the same in a '68. Maybe you could talk to Summit about your application. They may or may not know if they'll bolt in with no mods...

I guess too, if you want, I could give you the mounting hole measurements. May give you a better idea.....

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok, it dawned on me today, you need a special mounting bracket for your application. They make different brackets for different makes/models.

Here's what you should need. Click on "Check to make sure this part fits your application" link to verify.

This should be the drivers side:

Scat/Procar 81512 - Scat Seat Adapter Brackets - summitracing.com

Passenger side:

Scat/Procar 81513 - Scat Seat Adapter Brackets - summitracing.com

Hope this info helps.......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

rockdoc said:


> Thanks, this seat looks great! The web site says this seat is for the left side only, do you know if they have something similar/identical for the right side?
> 
> Are these easy to install and is it necessary to do anything special to put them in a GTO?



Dave,
Here's a couple of pix you requested. I had the rear seat custom sewn to somewhat match the aftermarket front's.
Disregard the pine needles. That's what happens when you leave windows open. Need to break out the cleaning supplies......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Greengoat, I heartily recommend a SHIFT BOOT! You'll be amazed at the noise and tire smoke it will keep out of the cabin!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I wondered how long it would take b/4 someone would notice! Actually, I have a new one. Just need to get it installed.


----------

